# Outbacker Decals



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone out there tell me where I can get an outbacker decal. Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

outbacker8 said:


> Hi all, can anyone out there tell me where I can get an outbacker decal. Thanks


X2 On the decals.I remember seeing something on here recently about decals being ready if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

outbacker8 said:


> Hi all, can anyone out there tell me where I can get an outbacker decal. Thanks


Right here...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129&st=0&p=443057&fromsearch=1&#entry443057


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

dhdb said:


> Hi all, can anyone out there tell me where I can get an outbacker decal. Thanks


Right here...
http://www.outbacker...=1&#entry443057
[/quote]

dhdb - thanks for the link, I just ordered mine.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

outbacker8 said:


> Hi all, can anyone out there tell me where I can get an outbacker decal. Thanks


Right here...
http://www.outbacker...=1&#entry443057
[/quote]

dhdb - thanks for the link, I just ordered mine.








[/quote]

Outbacker8, Your decals are on the way, Thanks


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dirt Race Fan, thanks for doing the decals. It looks great.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

outbacker8 said:


> Dirt Race Fan, thanks for doing the decals. It looks great.


Glad you like them. Spread the word, I'll make more. link... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129


----------



## Plowstock (Nov 15, 2007)

Our 5th wheel is 6 years old and all the decals are in bad shape. Outback uses very cheap decals. They should us boat quality and this would not be happening. Our front fiberglass is starting to separate and we will have to replace it. I understand this is done quite often on these 5th wheelers. I have been very careful to try and wax the camper every spring and keep it covered when not in use.

We have decided to fix and sell the camper and buy another brand, I think Keystone is a company that needs to listen to it's customers as well as pay attention to detail on their campers, but in the last six years I haven't seen that happening. We bought this camper with the idea of keeping it about 20 years Our last camper was a Yellowstone and lasted 16 years and was sold for about 1/5 of it's purchase price. That camper after ten years was in better shape than this one was new.

We will try to sell this one before winter and buy another one in the spring.

Other than that happy camping.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Plowstock said:


> Our 5th wheel is 6 years old and all the decals are in bad shape. Outback uses very cheap decals. They should us boat quality and this would not be happening. Our front fiberglass is starting to separate and we will have to replace it. I understand this is done quite often on these 5th wheelers. I have been very careful to try and wax the camper every spring and keep it covered when not in use.
> 
> We have decided to fix and sell the camper and buy another brand, I think Keystone is a company that needs to listen to it's customers as well as pay attention to detail on their campers, but in the last six years I haven't seen that happening. We bought this camper with the idea of keeping it about 20 years Our last camper was a Yellowstone and lasted 16 years and was sold for about 1/5 of it's purchase price. That camper after ten years was in better shape than this one was new.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm.....this thread is about how to get outbacker.com decals, not to complain about Keystone factory decals.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

[[/quote]
Ummmmm.....this thread is about how to get outbacker.com decals, not to complain about Keystone factory decals.
[/quote]

I make the Outbackers.com decals for this site. I can also make custom decals to replace your peeling/damaged decals on your camper.


----------

